# Blackwater Nightmare



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Well guys the opening day has started off being a nightmare for me. Had the best and now the worst hunt I've ever had from a tree. I seen eleven deer between 6:30 and 10:00. One bachelor group of four which were all racked bucks five points and better. They never got into my range. Closest one got to 68 yards. Two spikes and this is where it begings. Around 8:00 the wind started to change directions and I turned accordingly to where I thought I'd have a chance at one and when I did there stands the biggest Florida buck I've ever seen walking straight toward me feeding along the way. At this time he's at 58 yards and I have a spike underneath me. I stand up get ready range him at 38 yards, draw back and the spike bust me. He blows and runs off. This gets the monsters attention but he doesn't do anything but continue feeding. I'm still at full draw it's taking forever waiting for him to clear the pine tree, I let the arrow fly. High jump and kick and he slowly eases off. I waited until 10:00 climbed down and found my arrow that passed through with blood and hair. This was the Rage Xtreme keep in mind. I call my buddy and tell him the details. He joins up with me and we begin the blood trail search. We followed blood for about two hundred yards that led us to a creek and that's where we jumped him. My buddy couldn't believe the size of the rack on this dude and neither could I. This is where I'm left at today. Once we jumped him seen the blood where he was laying by the creek we backed out. I'm currently on my way back out there to search again, hoping he has expired and I can pick back up on the trail.....


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck let me know if you need help


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Goodluck I know this forum is great to help. Maybe a guy with a dog might chime in. If I wasn't sitting behind this desk right now. I would come out and help.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

The blood trail.....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

He shouldn't last long. Good Luck!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

If it's bleeding like that, he's not far. hope you find him.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope you get him. Don't give up, keep looking. Been there before. 
Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Text Outlaw1 his dog WILL find it. 8502818006


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm napping in the truck up near three notch. If you need any help tracking let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Dang I hope u find him, can't wait for pics


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope ya find it too, I bet its hard to ask for help after a report like that. Dont want anyone to know your honey hole.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me know if you need a dog. I've got a friend up in berry dale that's got a couple of good ones.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Super excited to see it, get a dog in there!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Goodluck. Take your time. Plenty of daylight left. If you need help let me know. I'm being lazy this weekend and just watching football. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang son... Somebody get a dog!!!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

I'm right across from the Carr Unit. Just got to the creek where he was jumped. Blood is almost impossible to see today. 8505727033


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Came in from washing my truck hoping to see some pics of this scrub.  Looks like lots of folks willing to help track him. 

Good blood. Good luck.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> I'm right across from the Carr Unit. Just got to the creek where he was jumped. Blood is almost impossible to see today. 8505727033


Definitely call in the dog so you can try and find that deer ASAP because there a lot of coyotes around there. I was just North of the Carr unit about a week and a half ago and located a pack of about 10 coyotes. Then a lone one on the east side of Norman Riley.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Leaving Milton now. I be there in a few. Robert. 7485816

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bud... I know exactly where you are... If it's the one I'm thinking about he is a bruiser...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

That area will be loaded with hunters next weekend or during gun season.... After this thread..:whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Bud... I know exactly where you are... If it's the one I'm thinking about he is a bruiser...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


We saw him last year...........in the field.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you on the north side or south side of the car units

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Are you on the north side or south side of the car units
> 
> somewhere in a tree


He stated he was across the Carr Unit by the creek so I am thinking he is in that little section on the left as you turn on Norma Riley. As Norman Riley turns right (head east) that dirt road on the left. That is what it sounds like from the description. You have that creek and Blackwater river on the far East side of the Carr Unit. Sorry I have Google maps open being eyes right now. Work is extremely boring.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Black truck or blue truck 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Black truck or blue truck
> 
> somewhere in a tree


I would say blue Chevy coming come the pictures on his profile.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh geez! That looks like liver blood and moving off slow makes me think liver shot also. If liver he's sick but may not be dead. Carry a bow while looking, y'all may need to dispatch him. He will run 150 Yds and lay back down


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm west of you guys in Mississippi and it's been raining since 5:00 am. GET A DOG and good luck! Hope you find him.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Man! This thread is suspensful. The tale of the blackwater beast.
Find that deer i wanna see lots of pics!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm with try'n, looks like liver blood. Take it slow and have an arrow nocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

We need an update from somebody


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Talk to me goose....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Since we're all waiting.... I've trailed several liver shot deer. Most were recovered but the majority were recovered by buzzards first. One of those was a huge doe that a friend shot in walnut hill with a xbow. We trailed the thick maroon blood for about 200 Yds when we walked right up on her, bedded down. She was motionless and we were unarmed. Looking back, one of us should have gone back for the bow. We took a seat about 20 Yds away and waited for her to die. After about 20 minutes I decided I didn't have time for this so (here's where it gets good) I decided to sneak around behind her, jump on her back and hold her head and ol bill was gonna jump in with his pocket knife and cut her throat. So I made my move to within leaping distance from behind and bill had crept up to the front side. We were both crouched for action when I caught a glimpse of fear in his eyes..... I looked down and in his hand was a freaking Bowie knife. I got started thinking about him cutting my arm off with that thing and began to think this was not that great an idea either!! The only movement the doe had made was to slightly turn her head so that she could see us both. As I crouched there trying to decide my next move bill took another step and the doe decided it was her turn - I swear to y'all she went, in one motion, from laying down, to being about 2' over bills head. It was one of the most athletic things I've ever seen. If she had hit ol Bill with one of those hoofs he woulda been dead for sure. I just stared as she went over his head, hit the ground and started crashing thru a cane thicket. Bill never moved. He was still standing there with the knife in his hand just staring at me! I was so astounded that I forgot my christian upbringing and yelled "damn". When I yelled bills eyes got real big and for just a second, I thought he was gonna cry. 
I see Bill around town every now and then and we just shake our heads and laugh. Never saw that deer again


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

This is the worst part about bowhunting


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Somebody needs to update before I think of another old story!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Waiting
Living vicariously.
Hoping.
Remembering a few that got away myself


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Wells guys we got a dog in there along the creek jumped the deer again so we're hoping he lives on. Nothing to show for this one but a bloody arrow. I would like to give a huge thank you for the forum members that helped out with this one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Crap!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Somebody needs to update before I think of another old story!


I got time for another one. On standby waiting for some good news.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Estimated size at least?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

55"

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Don't get depressed.
The year I missed the biggest deer I ever saw in the woods turned out to be the best year of hunting in my life.
Honestly, depression was kicking my ass after I missed that little basket 8.
Later that year I shot and mounted the biggest deer I've ever shot. The only deer I've ever mounted.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Man I was out there this morning too. If I would have known or checked this I would have helped


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Man I sure was hoping you guys had found him. Sorry brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Jet fishin said:


> Don't get depressed.
> The year I missed the biggest deer I ever saw in the woods turned out to be the best year of hunting in my life.
> Honestly, depression was kicking my ass after I missed that little basket 8.
> Later that year I shot and mounted the biggest deer I've ever shot. The only deer I've ever mounted.


Youre lucky noone got pics of that................


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Some bones we found where he was laying when we jumped him with the dog.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wtf?^


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm like Joe. Somebody come in and explain those bones. Only time I ever seen that was a rifle shot at point of impact - maybe only twice in 30 years


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

I don't know man. Only thing I can imagine is the arrow went through and caught the opposite front leg of the deer.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

The only time I've ever seen bone was a leg shot. Like you said must have busted the opposite leg.unless you shot low and broke the first leg. They always bounce sky high on a leg shot.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

I would still go back to the spot you last jumped him and spend an hour walking around the direction it went.he should be stankin by this weekend.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I definitely think it was just a leg shot. The deer was still able to run after 24hrs. I think he will survive.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

skullmount1988 said:


> I definitely think it was just a leg shot. The deer was still able to run after 24hrs. I think he will survive.


I don't know? Unless he got some major medical care out there. He's probably laying in a swamp somewhere


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think that is covered by Obamacare. He's dead somewhere.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I would like to think that is opposite side upper front leg bones or even better - rib bones. but im afraid your shot was low and you centered that shot side leg bone. I hit a doe like that once (bow) and watched her run off thru some thin woods and I could see the leg spinning only being held by hide. The next season I killed a 3 legged cow horn that I'm pretty sure was the same deer


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

...I would go ahead and cut up some onions and potatoes and boil them in some water with those bones..... "bad luck soup" sorry


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

chaddd said:


> I don't know? Unless he got some major medical care out there. He's probably laying in a swamp somewhere


The deer was laid on the edge of a swamp when we jumped him and he hauled ass. So for the deer to be alive well over 24hrs after he's been shot I guarantee no vitals were hit. We're pretty confident the deer is gonna make it.


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

I shot one through both front legs with a .30-06.... Watched the deer go down, then went to get her and she was gone. Ran over 200 yards without either front legs as the bullet passed just under the vitals through both legs. Still can't believe how tough they are....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

skullmount1988 said:


> The deer was laid on the edge of a swamp when we jumped him and he hauled ass. So for the deer to be alive well over 24hrs after he's been shot I guarantee no vitals were hit. We're pretty confident the deer is gonna make it.


Hope he is...maybe yall will get another crack at him soon


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I hunted up in SC a long time ago and one of our buddy's shot a huge 8 point. When we got it back to camp I kept telling them something was wrong with that deer because it had a real fowl smell to it (not like a normal deer). I said something smelled like it was rotten when it was sitting in the back of the truck. Well, when they went to gut the deer it nearly knocked them over. Ganged green had set in and they couldn't even get close to it. The deer looked fine from the outside but it had been shot about a month before on the lease with a ballistic tip. No outside damage but it was rotting on the inside. I just bring this up because that deer may live a good while. It's incredible how resilient they can be. I hope you find him though because I can't stand losing an animal.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahahah!! That's good stuff.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> ...I would go ahead and cut up some onions and potatoes and boil them in some water with those bones..... "bad luck soup" sorry


That's good stuff. Your always keeping me laughing 😆😆


----------

